# Highlight of your season



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Well with it being the official end of duck season what was your highlight for the year? I personally had my best year duck hunting and put a lot of miles on the waders. Last year I killed a whole 3 ducks and this year I got about 30. So I'm finally figuring things out a little bit. My highlight was probably getting my first greenhead mallard because they had always out smarted me. And getting out and hunting with friends and family especially my dad. This was a good learning year for me I am able to identify most ducks now before I shoot and I didn't sky bust at all this year all though it was tempting haha. Hope everyone had a good season.


----------



## SlickWeo (Nov 21, 2014)

This year was one of the slowest years I have had. With that being said, I still got my first wood duck. I get to pick him up from the taxidermist this coming Wednesday. Glad to hear that you had a good year! I already can't wait until next season


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

I Had a god year. Hunted alot. Shot more Mallards then any year in the past. Alot of green wings and or course the end of the year spoons. Next year I'm going to start takeing more pics.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

1st year in 30,got a few ,a couple greenheads.I forgot how much I enjoyed it.Looking forward to next year!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

For the first time in a lot of years I got out some. It was nice. Got to spend some time with my boys, and a couple of old friends, and make some new ones. Even picked up a couple for the wall.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

We discussed this on the ride home last night and I don't think I can come up with one highlight. What an amazing season, one that will be hard to top!


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Mine by far was our Canada trip!! The little lady was able to scratch several firsts of her list on this trip. She harvested her first geese (light & dark), sandhill crane, sharptail grouse & a banded bird (a beautiful blue goose).
As a group we took 4 banded birds....all 4 different species/color phases in one days hunt. (pintail, blue goose, ross goose & snow goose.

I'm not sure how to attach a past post, but you can find my 333 bird opener post from the 1st part of Oct. for some photos.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'v had a lot of highlights this season.. but if I had to lock one down it would be a series of 2 hunts where I shot back to back banded greenheads.. my season total for about 28-30 days worth of hunting is 127 ducks..107 of which were greenheads (2 were banded) and a lousy 5 geese.. least amount of geese iv shot in 1 season, but we have a few weeks for geese. we'll see what happens


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> We discussed this on the ride home last night and I don't think I can come up with one highlight. What an amazing season, one that will be hard to top!


This. It was my best season for ducks in 30 years of hunting..:smile: I think only thing that would of made it a perfect season would have been a duck band.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

107 greenheads a guy could only dream! i got five i did let my friends little brother shoot a wounded one though and that made his day so i was happy with that.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It was my worst season i have had. I feel like I did not get out as much as i should have. but for the hunts I did get out. I'm going have to say the three kids getting there first swan.Others hunts would be taking a old friend,his dad and his son out and had a great hunt. Another one was taking some new people out in the boat. It all was great time spending time with friends and family out in the marsh.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Definitely my first Canada I harvested with my crossbow. 
Letting a flock land, get comfortable in my spread, and then getting my bow out of my laydown in extreme slow motion to make the shot was very exciting.


----------



## grind'em427 (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's a few Highlights from my Season


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

After not firing one shot on the opener I was concerned the season was going to be a tough one. October proved to be just that, tough! The birds were just not around like they usually are that time of year. November rolled around and BAM! things really picked up and was one of the best Novembers in a long time. The freeze came in late November into early December and things got tough again, for a moment.:smile: Got things figured out and the rest of the season was pretty good for the most part. I started the season off with a goose band and ended the season with a duck band. All in all it was a pretty decent year.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I shot twice on opener and what I saw in the marsh that day reminded me why I don't start hunting until November.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

It's funny but the highlight of my season came towards the end...........
I joined up with a old buddy that taught this old dog some new tricks and was
able to take the bird of my dreams! A beautiful drake long tail! That is currently at Mr. Longguns shop I might add.
As I get older it defiantly is not about the numbers and more about the company I'm with the memories made "good and bad" and enjoying the beautiful scenery here in Utah.
A big shout out and Thank You to Mr. Jeff Adams ;-)


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

A few of my favorite outtings. My son on the youth hunt, a couple good duck shoots, swan hunt with Dustin, my sons first geese for the season, An awesome goose hunt with a good friend, and some solo limits on geese.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

since we're showing highlight pictures: these are just a few. it wouldn't let me load them all.. good season for me, and now that I have a Go Pro I will be making some cool vids next season!!


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like everyone had successes in their own way this year! I should draw another swan tag next year to hopefully bring in #5 they are definitely one of my favorites to hunt.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

The highlights of this season for me were the great people I got to spend it with. From friends that I hunt with often, to several youngsters and their fathers I was lucky enough to have join me, to a gentleman I never would have met if I hadn't sent him a PM trying to help him with a Swan and then harvesting our Swans together, to spending the last few hunts with an old friend whom I haven't hunted with for a long time. All were highlights, but the best of the best, well there were two; first our son coming home from college a couple times and getting to hunt with him (nothing will ever compare to the time spent with your kids) and the chance I finally took to invite a couple great friends who are each old enough to be my father. We did a lot more visiting and admiring than shooting and I'll tell ya, I cant wait to do it again with them next year. Its been a great season but for me, the passion won't end and nothing can take its place. Its now onto the conservation end where the passion just keeps rolling! I cant wait to see them all paired up as they come back through in March and April.


----------

